# Existing design for building cube satellite speakers?



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can find some designs for cube speakers? Any assistance would be appreciated...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone may have already got to this,but you will probably want to post the question in the DIY speaker forum.


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

ok, sorry bout that...
Thank you for letting me know,
JC


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No worries mate - just wanted to make sure you got a quicker response. :bigsmile:


----------

